
 Swipely Seeks Front-End XHTML/CSS/JS Developer - prakash
http://swipely.wufoo.com/forms/swipely-seeks-frontend-xhtmlcssjs-developer/
======
dhyasama
any word on what swipely is doing?

~~~
jonpierce
Their logo hints at it, albeit vaguely: <http://swipely.com/>

